# New WM resorts



## Bill4728 (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a quote fro StreetTalk



> REDMOND: Trendwest’s outlook for 2007 has some outstanding vacation experiences on the horizon. New resorts are scheduled to open in Canmore, Alberta, Canada; Red River, New Mexico; West Yellowstone, Montana; and due to the high demand, another resort in San Diego and another in Las Vegas.
> 
> In Las Vegas, Trendwest has acquired the 212-unit Cypress Point Vistas apartment complex, at 5275 W. Tropicana Ave., for $30.74 million, or about $145,000 per unit. The property was never listed on the market and had a 120-day escrow period.
> 
> ...


I thought WM owners might be interested.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 12, 2007)

$145K per unit to buy

They will charge about $500K per unit to sell


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 12, 2007)

$30.74 million to buy. $145k per unit.

$??? million to renovate, $?? per unit.

All turned over to WorldMark by Wyndham, free and clear of any debt.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 13, 2007)

It could end up being a FF rather than a WM.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 13, 2007)

spatenfloot said:


> It could end up being a FF rather than a WM.



It was announced last October on the WorldMark forum as a new WorldMark resort.  There is no indication this one will be shared with Fairfield.

http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=24385&page=1#Post24385

The Wyndham expansion in Steamboat Springs, where there is also an existing WorldMark resort, will be a 50-50 split with Fairfield.  142 units total, 71 units each.  We could easily see more of that shared arrangement in the future.

Wyndham, which includes the Fairfield resorts, is the developer for WorldMark.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 13, 2007)

I just don't quite understand the demand in Las Vegas for timeshare. WorldMark already have two resorts there. Is it really necessary to get a third one?


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 13, 2007)

LisaH said:


> I just don't quite understand the demand in Las Vegas for timeshare. WorldMark already have two resorts there. Is it really necessary to get a third one?



Las Vegas is one of the top travel destinations in the U.S.  With a large number of west coast WorldMark owners, and low airfares from other areas, it is a very popular WorldMark destination.  The two existing WorldMark Las Vegas resorts operate at high capacity.   I suspect the third one will run at the same high occupancy rate although there will probably be some bonus time opportunities for the first months it is open.


----------



## mtngal (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the new complex opening - it's in a more convenient location for me to visit family.  The two existing resorts are often booked, and the new resort looks pretty nice (I drove past it a couple of weeks ago - the demo portion of the renovation was going full blast).  And I would expect it to be pretty fully booked, just like the existing resorts are.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 16, 2007)

*Such a deal!*

Assuming TW/Wyndham makes all 52 weeks red and charges 11,000/12,000 WM credits per week each 2BR week that means 52*12,000*$1.80 = $1,123,200 in sales for each 2BR condo.  Assuming TW throws in $25k per condo to fix them up and bring the resort up to WM standards that’s a gross profit of $1.1M - $145,000 - $25,000 or $953,200 on an investment of $145,000 + $25,000 = $170,000 or 460%.

Not bad; TW pays nothing to WM for the access to the existing 60+ WM resorts on that 460% gross profit – this is a really good deal for TW/Wyndham.  Additionally they force existing WM owners to spend 1,000 to 2,000 more WM credits to stay at the new resort (The original 10,000 WM Credits for ANY 2BR in red season).  That’s an additional $1.50 (discounted price to WM owners) * 2,000 or $3,000 from folks who want to go there and don’t buy resale (93% of the existing WM owners don’t buy resale).  Assuming half of the 212 units will have existing WM owners going there that means a additional maximum profit of 106 * $1.50 * 2,000 * 52 or $16.5 M PER YEAR from existing WM owners to stay there.

Not bad at all; and we get the deeds free and clear – what a deal!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 16, 2007)

PerryM said:


> 93% of the existing WM owners don’t buy resale.



Now that is a shocking quote....where did you read this?

You could make all sorts jokes like...How many WM owners does it take to change a lightbulb?

I don't know, but 93% of the people got ripped off from buying directly from the developer....


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 16, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Assuming TW/Wyndham makes all 52 weeks red and charges 11,000/12,000 WM credits per week each 2BR week that means 52*12,000*$1.80 = $1,123,200 in sales for each 2BR condo.  Assuming TW throws in $25k per condo to fix them up and bring the resort up to WM standards that’s a gross profit of $1.1M - $145,000 - $25,000 or $953,200 on an investment of $145,000 + $25,000 = $170,000 or 460%.
> 
> Not bad; TW pays nothing to WM for the access to the existing 60+ WM resorts on that 460% gross profit – this is a really good deal for TW/Wyndham.  Additionally they force existing WM owners to spend 1,000 to 2,000 more WM credits to stay at the new resort (The original 10,000 WM Credits for ANY 2BR in red season).  That’s an additional $1.50 (discounted price to WM owners) * 2,000 or $3,000 from folks who want to go there and don’t buy resale (93% of the existing WM owners don’t buy resale).  Assuming half of the 212 units will have existing WM owners going there that means a additional maximum profit of 106 * $1.50 * 2,000 * 52 or $16.5 M PER YEAR from existing WM owners to stay there.
> 
> Not bad at all; and we get the deeds free and clear – what a deal!



Perry,

You need to subtract out the 50% cost of sales and marketing to calculate the true gross profit.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 16, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Now that is a shocking quote....where did you read this?
> 
> You could make all sorts jokes like...How many WM owners does it take to change a lightbulb?
> 
> I don't know, but 93% of the people got ripped off from buying directly from the developer....



Bill,

Only 7% of all timeshare sales are resale (ARDA stat).  I used that for adding more credits too since no other stat is available that I know of.


BB,

I know that the industry, and TUG, use 50% of sales is selling related - since TW is so cheap on their gifts (and TW salesreps too) I'd use a much smaller number - maybe 20% or less.  But, in any case, all that money goes into TW and how they spend it is up to them.

P.S.
Over the lifetime of the new resort, existing WM owners will be paying dearly for staying at the new resort - $16 M * 40 years = $640 M maximum additional margin on their $30 M  - what a deal (for TW that is)

And why does TW not pay us for access to our 60+ resorts?  I know the "theory of equal" says that they are supplying something comparable - but they are NOT - it costs 2,000 more WM credits to stay (10,000 versus 12,000) - why are they getting this profit from existing WM owners?  Instead of charging $1.80 per new WM credit sold they should easily be charging $3.00+ to keep the "theory of equals" in balance - they are not.  Instead, they are asking more money from existing owners to use a comparable 2BR unit.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 16, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Bill,
> 
> BB,
> 
> I know that the industry, and TUG, use 50% of sales is selling related - since TW is so cheap on their gifts (and TW salesreps too) I'd use a much smaller number - maybe 20% or less.  But, in any case, all that money goes into TW and how they spend it is up to them.



Then you should have used Gross MARGIN.   You used Gross PROFIT.   You can't count revenue and not direct expenses and still call it profit.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 16, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> Then you should have used Gross MARGIN.   You used Gross PROFIT.   You can't count revenue and not direct expenses and still call it profit.



BB,
Oopps you are correct.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 16, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Bill,
> 
> - it costs 2,000 more WM credits to stay (10,000 versus 12,000) -



Have you seen any numbers for the credit values for the new Las Vegas resort?


----------



## PerryM (Jan 16, 2007)

*Just a WAG*

Fred,

I've not seen anything official - just my WAG of TW's reaction to their survey that WM owners are willing to pay much more credits to use new WM resorts.  After all, TW is just giving WM what it deserves.

I'm sure our WM BOD has the stats and determined that the excess credits we must pay are worth it; and that the $1.80 TW is charging new owners is just right.

Of course the "theory of equals" demands that ALL new 2BR condos be charged 10,000 WM credits in Red season.  Breaking this law is necessary since TW finds it much easier to charge just $1.80 per credit versus the $3.00+ that they should be charging.  This is based on real estate inflation for the first 10 WM resorts since they were built/aquired.  $1.80 only allows for an inflation of 3% per year since WM's inception; it should have been 5% - 7% to keep up with resort areas.

The excess credits, whether 1k or 2k, are a penalty fee that we, the existing WM owners, must pay the Wyndham's stockholders to keep them happy.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll take that as a NO in answer to my question.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 16, 2007)

*My prognostication*

Fred,

Let’s see how good I am at guessing TW’s desire to enhance Wyndham’s shareholder’s wallets.

WM LV charges 11,000 WM credits for a 2BR Red week.  I am predicting at least that and I’m really guessing 12,000 WM credits.  LV is now II’s #1 demanded destination, with Maui in #2 slot.

Of course, we WM owners will be the last to know; just behind our WM BOD who will probably get an eMail alerting of the rates after TW has placed the units into inventory.

Anyone want to bet that our WM BOD hasn’t a clue what TW has up their sleeves?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> ...New resorts are scheduled to open in Canmore, Alberta, Canada; Red River, New Mexico; West Yellowstone, Montana  ....



This was the main reason I posted this article because I'd heard of the new SD and LV resorts but not these.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 16, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> ...New resorts are scheduled to open in Canmore, Alberta, Canada; Red River, New Mexico; West Yellowstone, Montana ....
> 
> This was the main reason I posted this article because I'd heard of the new SD and LV resorts but not these.



No guessing required for those, they have been covered in announcements.

Canmore was announced on October 12, 2006.  It is currently scheduled to open in the spring of this year.

Red River was announced September 14, 2006. Scheduled to open this summer.

West Yellowstone was announced September 23, 2005.  Unlike the other two which were purchases of existing resorts, it is new construction.  It is also scheduled to open this summer.

Edit to add - Here's some other New WorldMark resorts that have been announced but not mentioned in this thread.

Taos, New Mexico - Just recently announced, scheduled to open this fall.

Anaheim, California - Announced in March of 2005, groundbreaking in September of 2006, scheduled to open in late 2008.

Long Beach, Washington - Announced in August, 2006.  Scheduled for opening in late 2008.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 16, 2007)

PerryM said:


> WM LV charges 11,000 WM credits for a 2BR Red week.  I am predicting at least that and I’m really guessing 12,000 WM credits.  LV is now II’s #1 demanded destination, with Maui in #2 slot.



Althought I am not a WM owner...I follow thess threads with great interest....and may one day buy a contract.

Even with a worst case scenerio....an extra 2,000 WM credits will cost $140 extra per week stay (based upon 7c per credit). That is a $20 per day increase.

I would assume that if WM or TW was offering a BETTER product, newer resort, more ammeneties, improved locations....I would be happy to pay that price as it is still a great deal as compared to other resort options.

I had no idea that Las Vegas is now the #1 in demand destination. Where did you read this?

I would like to get a list of the top 10 in demand locations if anyone has access to that type of information.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 16, 2007)

*Goldmine*

Bill,

LV #1 and Maui #2 were on a printout the salesrep, here at the Sands of Kahana, had in his notebook – I couldn’t believe it myself but the link at the bottom of the page was from II.  I just looked and did a Google search – no luck.  The salesreps may have access to some pages that we don’t have.  The article was current, printed Jan '07.  Tomorrow I’ll try to get the link from the salesrep.

If anyone stumbles on this, I’d like a link too.

If TW charges 12,000 WM credits for a 2BR in the new LV resort it means that they are screwing the existing owners and charging too little for their credits they generated from the new resort.

WM was built on the founding principle that 10,000 WM credits bought back in 1990 (or thereabouts) for a 2BR Red week, will ALWAYS get you into a comparable 2BR in Red season for the life of the club.  The owner who spent $1.00 per WM credit back in 1990 must have access to a 2BR Red week in the latest resort TW builds.  This allows for a 3% inflation factor compounding over the years.  

In reality, the units TW built/acquired in 1990, for instance, should have been compounding at 5% - 7%.  That $1.00, TW charged back in 1990, should now be $2.29 in 2007 dollars at 5% inflation and $3.15 at 7% inflation.  This is what TW should be charging new owners.

I’ve used Zillow.com to estimate the WM resort area growth and it seems to be 7% for the mainland and 9% in Hawaii.

What does this mean?  TW’s salesreps find it much easier to sell $1.80 WM credits than $3.15 credits – it doesn’t take a Marriott type of super salesrep (Who makes $200k+) just a local real estate agent happy with $40k per year.  Since TW isn’t about to give up profit for their master (Wyndham today, who knows tomorrow) they want existing WM owners to buy 2,000 more WM credits from them at a discounted $1.50 or $3,000 gross sales minus a commission and expense for a salesrep.

I doubt that most WM owners are into renting WM credits; they might borrow ahead and be short 2,000 credits next year.  TW probably has programs that monitor this and when you borrow you can expect that salesrep ready to sell you “an exciting offer”.

Although TW turns the deeds over to WM paid in full, any charge over 10,000 WM credits per 2BR Red week is just a goldmine for TW – they get upgrade sales from existing WM owners.  This would not be necessary of TW were charging $3.15 per new WM credit as they should be – they broke their commitment to the “theory of equals” and we are paying dearly for that.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 16, 2007)

PerryM said:


> WM was built on the founding principle that 10,000 WM credits bought back in 1990 (or thereabouts) for a 2BR Red week, will ALWAYS get you into a comparable 2BR in Red season for the life of the club.



Can you provide a reference to that statement?  I cannot find it in any of the founding documents and I believe I have a complete set.

The credit values for the resorts that were in the system when I became an owner have not changed.  That is what I was promised.


----------



## cruisin (Jan 16, 2007)

Perry, 12k for 2BR at Las vegas red all year sounds right, Canmore is online right now with 12K 2 BR redweeks, 10k 1br, an 8k studios. How can the #1 Las vegas be less than this!! Also loved your advice on the perfect cup of coffee. Hey that must make this the official coffee shop


----------



## PerryM (Jan 16, 2007)

*No numbers while on vacation...*

Crusin,
Thanks, yes the days of TW coffee in their cyberspace sales gallery are hopefully gone forever.  (Inside joke for WM owners)


Fred,

Of course it’s not in writing – if it were we would be staying in Marriott quality WM resorts and new members would be paying $3.15 per WM Credit.  This is where we should be today – not minimum II 5-star resorts.  This is the “Big lie” that TW is pulling on WM and the TW dominated BOD.  We should be reaping the benefits of the “Theory of Equals”, we are not.

The “Theory of equals” has been discussed in much detail here and on WMowners.com – it’s the foundation of any club based upon “like for like” usage.

Without getting into a mind numbing set of numbers here is what a club like WM is based upon:

Back in 1990 TW buys a condo for $100k and with 7% inflation for the resort area that same condo is worth $315k today.

That means that TW must buy/build a new condo worth $315k today to deposit that deed into the WM Master Trust and thus have access to the 60+ resorts.

I’m on vacation and don’t have the Auditor’s Report, but take any WM resort from the early 1990’s and figure the cost per condo.  Compound that cost forward to 2007 with 7% real estate appreciation and you will see that the miserable $145k that TW paid for a condo is no where near what it should be adding to the Master Trust to have access to our 60+ resorts.  TW should be paying much much more for new condos – much better quality resorts and closer to where the action is.  Just a guess but TW should easily be paying $273k for a 2BR condo - Marriott quality.


When I get back from Maui next week I will supply mind numbing details which I have done many times before.  Trust me, TW is making out like a bandit and to top it off they are charging more than the 10,000 credits for a 2BR Red week that all of this was built.

The reason TW can do this is very simple – *the WM BOD had NEVER, did I mention NEVER, called for a real estate appraisal of the 60+ resorts* – it should be Billions, we have no idea what it’s worth and thus TW can pull this stuff.  A simple audit would stop this devaluation in it’s tracks – the exact reason why the WM BOD has never called for an audit of the Master Trust.

So although TW deposits a deed "Free and clear" it doesn't mean that TW is living up to it's end of the bargain - just what it wants to make with the littlest of work.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 16, 2007)

Perry, A simple NO would have sufficed in answer to my question.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 16, 2007)

Perry

1. Have you ever considered joining the WM BOD?

2. Do you still think WM is one of the better TS properties (including trading power) out there?

3. Do you like anything else better than WM?


----------



## PerryM (Jan 17, 2007)

Back from a fantastic Maui sunset dinner.

TW functions exactly like a Destination Club (DC) - *all members buy in at the same usage level - ALWAYS*.  Here is how TW and Destination Clubs work:

I buy a membership in a DC for $200k, and 8 members are needed per house/condo bought.  8 * $200k = $1.6 M and the DC buys a condo in Utah for skiing.

5 years goes by and it's time to find 8 new members and buy a new condo in Maui.  What do you charge them?  Simple - you call in a real estate appraiser and find out that your Utah ski condo is now worth $4 M (25% compounding real estate appreciation for 5 years)

Since 8 members are needed the price of a new membership MUST be $2 M/8 = $500,000.

As you see the “Theory of equals” is easy to understand and determine IF you have a real estate appraisal to determine what past investments are worth today.

WM has NEVER done a real estate appraisal so we have NO idea what TW should be charging per membership (credit).  WM should NOT accept a condo that is cheaper than the appraised value of past condos.  TW simply pulls a number out of thin air that has NO relationship with reality and charges $1.80 per WM credit.  They then violate the “Theory of equals” by demanding thousands of more WM credits for a standard 2BR Red week of 10,000 credits.

Since our WM BOD is run by TW folks there is no accountability and therefore TW has been devaluing our memberships for 10+ years.  WM should be developing timeshares that are on par with Marriott if TW kept their end of the deal.

Bill,

I have no desire to fight to join the WM BOD – this is a crusade that will take years and years of fighting with TW – I’d rather spend my time elsewhere.

I highly recommend resale WM credits to folks who need flexibility in their timeshare portfolio.  If flexibility is not needed WM is a poor choice.  II “froze” the basket of 55 WM resorts in 2005 – the current devaluation that TW has forced on us has no effect on II exchanges.  RCI is the current preferred exchange company of TW (both were owned by Cendant that’s why II was dumped) and RCI must deal with the devaluation of WM credits.

If I had $25k and was forced to buy one timeshare WM would be my hands down choice – no other timeshare has the flexibility and trading power of WM for that money.  I’m not saying that a 3BR WM has more trading power than a Maui Westin but that I can get more high quality vacations that meets our family’s desires with WM than any other timeshare I know of.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 17, 2007)

PerryM said:


> WM should be developing timeshares that are on par with Marriott if TW kept their end of the deal.
> 
> – no other timeshare has the flexibility and trading power of WM for that money.
> 
> I can get more high quality vacations that meets our family’s desires with WM than any other timeshare I know of.



I have never been to a WM property, but I have been to several Marriotts....how do they compare?

Is it your opinion that Marriotts are "Better" properties than WM, but you still perfer to own WM for the flexibility of the trades and the ability to have multiple ongoing searches in II?

I also assume that your trades are via II and not RCI....?


----------



## PerryM (Jan 17, 2007)

*WM is the 800 lb flexibility champion!*

Bill,

TW has decided that WM will be a minimum II 5-star – that’s great with me.  Only a few WMs are close to Marriott quality – WM’s Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach is easily a Marriott quality resort; there are about 4 more that are at that level.  However the vast majority are below Marriott, in quality of resort, but still II 5-star.

Where WM beats Marriott and to a lesser degree Westin and Disney is in flexibility of usage.  Here are some examples:

1)	I can spend Jan – Mar living in Maui in a Studio – 3BR unit.  I can invite friends and reserve 10 villas if I wish.  We have the WM credits to do this or I can rent the credits for just a little more than the MF.  Or Whistler or Park City or Florida.

2)	I can spend Jan – Dec living in Marriotts in Florida.  59-days before check-in I can search II and easily find studios – 3BR in Florida that I only pay 4,000 WM credits for plus the exchange fee.  My MF is 4¢ per WM credit so I pay just $160 +$129 = $289 to stay at Marriott’s Beach Place Towers on the Beach in Ft. Lauderdale – done it many times.  The Marriott owner pays $1,000 in MF.

3)	I can exchange into a $60,000 Marriott on a regular basis – spent Christmas 2005 at Marriott’s MountainSide (ski in/out) and Summit Watch, both in Park City, doing exactly this.  I paid 75¢ to buy my WM credits and you need 10,000 for an II 2BR Red week.

4)	I can’t overstate the ability a WM owner has to rent WM credits, for about 6¢, from other WM owners.  Why pay for WM credits when you can just rent them?

5)	II will also rent you all the credits you need too – for 7¢ you can make all the II exchanges you want.  A 2BR II red season is 10,000 WM credits (3BR is 12k) and if you don’t have them II will bill your credit card 7¢ each.  How many developers allow you to make unlimited II or RCI exchanges without owning the weeks to exchange?  Well WM let’s you do this.

6)	We routinely make a WM reservation and then put out 5+ II ongoing searches to find much better accommodations – you can cancel a WM reservation up to 30 days before check-in and get all your credits back – I do this ALL the time.  I did it on this Maui vacation I’m on right now.

7)	You don’t need to book 7 day vacations in Red season.  Right now we are at the Sands of Kahana in a 1,700 sq ft 3BR condo on the beach – cost me 12,000 WM credits to get the II exchange which is from Fri – Fri.  We leave on Sunday so we will be at WM’s Kihei resort 3 nights and leave Sunday night at 11 PM from Maui.  I only paid only 7,000 WM credits to take advantage of half price airline tickets to Maui.  Normally you must book 7 days in Red season but there are easy ways around this.  Most of our traditional vacations has me booking 8 days – no need to wait for 4 PM on Saturday, just make the reservation starting on Friday and check in Saturday when your plane lands.

I could go on and on but I hope folks get the idea – if you need flexibility then WM is your #1 choice.  You can buy a minimum 6,000 WM account (5k is really the smallest but hard to find) for 80¢ each, resale (70¢ can be found too), + $150 processing fee.  That’s about $5k and you can then rent all the credits you want for 6¢ and have all the flexibility you want in your timeshare portfolio.  This is not much of a risk and you can then start to add flexibility and a whole new set of timeshare tricks to your vacation.  If you started today, in 1 week you could be a WM owner and start the learning experience that will be a lot of fun.

The problems I've outlined with TW have little impact upon your enjoyment of WM.  They will eventually work themselves out to WM owners' advantage.

P.S.
There are 2,000 original WM "No Housekeeping Accounts", which we one of them, that allow you to use WM as a hotel - spend a day at this WM, 2 days at another, 1 day here, 4 days there, etc - I pay NO extra housekeeping fees to do this.  You can buy a NHK account and turn around and "flip" it and make a profit too.

P.P.S
A huge blunder, one of many, that WM has is that hot holiday weeks cost NO MORE than other Red weeks - you are guaranteed Christmas or 4th of July or any holiday in the WM system by using just a few tricks.  Imagine that, no extra charge to spend the holidays at your favorite WM resort (60+ resorts).


----------



## Judy (Jan 17, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Bill,
> LV #1 and Maui #2 were on a printout the salesrep, here at the Sands of Kahana, had in his notebook – I couldn’t believe it myself but the link at the bottom of the page was from II.  I just looked and did a Google search – no luck.  The salesreps may have access to some pages that we don’t have.  The article was current, printed Jan '07.  Tomorrow I’ll try to get the link from the salesrep.
> If anyone stumbles on this, I’d like a link too.


A salesrep showed you this? :rofl:  I'll believe it when I see it in writing from II (maybe).


----------



## PerryM (Jan 17, 2007)

Judy said:


> A salesrep showed you this? :rofl:  I'll believe it when I see it in writing from II (maybe).



We're going whale watching in a few minutes, will try on Thursday and get that link.  The letter was from II and had an II link at the bottom of the page - I believe; I will eventually get that link.

Would a timeshare salesrep, who was pushing LV since they are sold out on Maui, stoop to falsifying a document?  That's why I want that link myself.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 17, 2007)

*Las Vegas is really #1*

FYI - Las Vegas rules!!! and Maui did not even make it to the top ten.

According to Yahoo - 

Curious where travelers are headed in the coming year? We took a look at the most popular searches on Yahoo! FareChase to see which cities folks are flocking to in 2007. On the domestic list, perennial travel favorite Las Vegas shows no signs of ceding the top spot, while sunny Florida dominates the rest of the list, with five out of the top 10 
searches.

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-interests-17773284


----------



## loosefeet (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a pretty happy WM owner--however, I think the Las Vegas resort really missed the mark!  I don't think I'll ever stay, unless I must.  It's so far below the Strip--among the outlet stores--did not have a very fun vibe when we toured--felt like a Holiday Inn.  So, I REALLY hope that any additional resorts in Vegas will be more upscale--and, yes, I'm willing to pay credits for that.


----------

